# Can I Freeze Hummus?



## Callisto in NC (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay, so I got inspired and despite questionable Tahini, I made hummus today.  The Tahini was too strong so I added an extra can of chick peas.  So, now I have this fabulous hummus (very proud since I don't have a food processor and it was my first time) but I have too much.  I'd like to save it but don't know if I can freeze it or not.  Anyone know?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 20, 2008)

Sure you can! You will have to stir it up again when you thaw it - but no problem. Since everything is already a puree - there will be no texture damage.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 20, 2008)

i don't like it frozen.


----------



## sattie (Jul 20, 2008)

I was kinda wondering about this myself.  I made some black bean hummus yesterday that was awesome.  No need to freeze tho, it only lasted a day!!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure I want to freeze it or chuck the whole thing now.  I have never had tahini except in other people's hummus and it didn't smell or taste all that great but I didn't know how it was supposed to taste.  Well, I got very ill last night and am still on the verge of losing my cookies.  My problem, I also had salsa from a local restaurant Saturday, more in line with a time to get food sickness, and they just recalled jalapenos in NC.  So I don't know what made me sick, the salsa or the hummus.


----------



## sabixatzil1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Since tahini is basically ground sesame, the taste it has is mainly influenced by the other ingredients and spices.

About freezing hummus, you probably can, as it is, or seasoned, or whatever, and if you seal it well it might last a lifetime.

But never ever freeze your pitta bread!!!
(no, you actually can, but re-heated it will never taste the same)


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 21, 2008)

yes you can but when you thaw it, you will have to stir it up and balance the seasonings etc.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 21, 2008)

do you keep tahini in the fridge?
It doesn't say you need to and I assume it's just like peanut butter so you don't have to, but I don't use it very fast so I have been keeping it there....


----------



## sattie (Jul 21, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Well, I'm not sure I want to freeze it or chuck the whole thing now. I have never had tahini except in other people's hummus and it didn't smell or taste all that great but I didn't know how it was supposed to taste. Well, I got very ill last night and am still on the verge of losing my cookies. My problem, I also had salsa from a local restaurant Saturday, more in line with a time to get food sickness, and they just recalled jalapenos in NC. So I don't know what made me sick, the salsa or the hummus.


 
Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 21, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> do you keep tahini in the fridge?
> It doesn't say you need to and I assume it's just like peanut butter so you don't have to, but I don't use it very fast so I have been keeping it there....


It was a brand new can from Walmart.  Maybe it had been sitting a while and they are remodeling.  I do have it in the fridge now because that's where you are supposed to keep sesame oil.

Thanks Sattie.  I hope I feel better soon.  I hate being at work when I would rather just be sleeping.


----------



## jlgourmet (Jul 21, 2008)

Hummus does freeze very nicely. As others have mentioned, simply give it a stir when it thaws. As far as Tahini goes, it does not need refrigeration. Being of Lebanese descent, Tahini is a staple in my home and I have never had it go bad and I've kept it in the pantry for months at a time. The salsa would have been the more likely cause of the food sickness.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 21, 2008)

jlgourmet said:


> Hummus does freeze very nicely. As others have mentioned, simply give it a stir when it thaws. As far as Tahini goes, it does not need refrigeration. Being of Lebanese descent, Tahini is a staple in my home and I have never had it go bad and I've kept it in the pantry for months at a time. The salsa would have been the more likely cause of the food sickness.


At this point I'm definitely leaning more toward the salsa.  Time frame wise it makes more sense.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks folks I just made hummus cuz this thread gave me a craving!!! 
 
Hope you feel better Callisto.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

Callisto - tomatoes gone bad i.e., salsa, can be horrific!!!!  Feel better soon.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 22, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Callisto - tomatoes gone bad i.e., salsa, can be horrific!!!!  Feel better soon.


I hope you're right because I'm eating the hummus and it's so good.  The salsa, on the other hand, didn't exactly taste like I remember this restaurant's salsa tasting.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 23, 2008)

Woo Hoo!  It wasn't the hummus.  I ate it again yesterday and no ill effects what so ever.  I'm going to freeze a bunch so I have it for later.  I don't have a food processor so I did it in the blender.  Too much work for it to be thrown out and too much work to do again.  I really need a food processor.


----------

